# Is it bad to sleep with wet hair?



## usersassychick0 (Oct 8, 2005)

Is it bad to sleep with wet hair? I tend to do that a lot cause it gets all really curly when i do that, and when i just let it dry naturally too, but the curls aren't as big. But if i blow dry them they are just frizzy w/ a lot of volume at the sides. So I then flat iron it and put volumizing mouse just in the roots at the top of my head, not the sides.

I blow dry it when i have a shower in the morning and wet it right before i go to bed. But I like my curls because I get lots of compliments on them.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

I think it would be bad because your hair might tear easier since its wet. What I would suggest is that you braid your hair. That would help so that it doesn't get damaged and it gives you a nice curl to your hair.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 8, 2005)

What if you let them dry on their own in the morning?? Then maybe at night just put it up in a pony?


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 8, 2005)

I always let my hair dry while I sleep. My hair is really curly and if I blow dry it or let it dry in the morning it gets pulled straight and is all frizzy. I've been doing it for years and I've never had any problems


----------



## Liz (Oct 8, 2005)

i go to sleep with my hair damp. it makes it wavy when iwake up. when i blow dry it, it gets all frizzy and stuff.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i go to sleep with my hair damp. it makes it wavy when iwake up. when i blow dry it, it gets all frizzy and stuff. Same here. I usually try to let it finish air drying before I lay down on it but it takes it for-EVER to dry! I don't understand why because I don't have that much hair but for some reason it retains water like mad.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Oct 8, 2005)

I have curly hair too and I sleep with it wet. If I blow dry it, it gets frizzy and huge. I have to wash my hair at night because I have to be at work by 7:00 am. I can never wake up early enough to wash my hair in the morning.


----------



## fiji (Oct 8, 2005)

its not an old wives tale..every time I sleep with wet hair I wake up in th am with a cold


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *fiji* its not an old wives tale..every time I sleep with wet hair I wake up in th am with a cold Yeah, I remember my mom always telling me to not go to sleep with a wet head because i'd get a head cold.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yeah, I remember my mom always telling me to not go to sleep with a wet head because i'd get a head cold. My mom still tells me that.


----------



## Sofia (Oct 8, 2005)

If I take a shower late, I'll let my hair air-dry a bit then put it in a high bun overnight. In the morning when I take it down, I have really nice waves and no frizz.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 8, 2005)

I always sleep with my hair wet. I shower at night, tie my hair up into a bun, and in the morning its lightly damp and much easier and faster to blow dry!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 8, 2005)

Back when I had long hair I would go to bed with it wet every night and it always looked fine (and no head colds!). It took FOREVER to dry back then so I just let it dry overnight. Plus it was long and heavy enough that it was always straight when I woke up. When it was down to my waist it was a little thin at the ends, but when I cut it to half-way down my back and kept it trimmed it always looked healthy, so I don't think sleeping with wet hair hurt it.

hehe, my hair was much more of a "wash and go" style when it was long than it is now -- now that it's shorter (shoulder-length) it's much wavier, so if I want it to look good I have to shower every morning and blowdry it!


----------



## Laura (Oct 8, 2005)

I'd do it except i'd just be afraid of getting a cold. I suppose if you leave it air-dry for a while before going to bed it cant be that bad.


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 9, 2005)

i always sleep with my hair wet, because i too get nice curls that way. as long as you dont have a window open, or your room isnt ice cold, you shouldnt get a cold.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 9, 2005)

Thx for all of your reply's! I heard that overtime it will start falling out!!!!


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

lol, well i hav long hair and i sleep with it wet practicaly ev night..n i still hav a full head of hair


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* Thx for all of your reply's! I heard that overtime it will start falling out!!!!



again, i dont think that will happen unless you are sleeping in like minus 20 degrees celsius lol. and even then, its probably a myth.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

lol so lets jus say, dont sleep with wet hair if ur goin camping then aha


----------



## meaghan<3 (Oct 9, 2005)

i alwaayysss sleep with wet hair!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 10, 2005)

The biggest problem in sleeping with wet hair is that when you toss around, your hair tangles... and when it's wet - it's extremely vulnerable to breakage. And if you put it up, it can break around the elastic. Satin or silk pillowcases help (but don't get expensive ones, because water can sometimes stain them) and if you do sleep w/ wet hair (or pull it up) lift it all up behind your head so that you really aren't laying on the ends. If you put it up, put the pony on the top of your head.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Satin or silk pillowcases help. I sleep on a satin pillowcases and I love it. I've been trying to find a silk one for awhile now with no luck. Know a place I can buy one for a reasonable price?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I sleep on a satin pillowcases and I love it. I've been trying to find a silk one for awhile now with no luck. Know a place I can buy one for a reasonable price? Shop.com has some pretty cheap




http://www.shop.com/op/aprod-p21293580?sourceid=3


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* The biggest problem in sleeping with wet hair is that when you toss around, your hair tangles... and when it's wet - it's extremely vulnerable to breakage. And if you put it up, it can break around the elastic. Satin or silk pillowcases help (but don't get expensive ones, because water can sometimes stain them) and if you do sleep w/ wet hair (or pull it up) lift it all up behind your head so that you really aren't laying on the ends. If you put it up, put the pony on the top of your head.



Good point, I always slept with my hair pulled up behind the pillow (and still do to some extent, though the shorter layers don't stay there!) because I didn't like it wrapped around me



Plus I don't move much in my sleep so it stayed there!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Shop.com has some pretty cheap




http://www.shop.com/op/aprod-p21293580?sourceid=3

Thanx, Janey!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Thanx, Janey!!



no prob!


----------



## Stacaro5 (Oct 11, 2005)

they say pulling hair back tight in an elastic can make your hair weaker leading to hair falling out, i tie mine back in a loose bun wet then in the am i straighten it with an iron~wahla, no frizz.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome Stacaro! I'm Janelle from NY - nice to meet you!





I agree, you really don't want to you a rubber-band type elastic, a soft loose scrunchie is better if you are going to put it up. You don't want anything too constricting.


----------



## Leony (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome to MUT Stacaro.

Sleeping with wet hair made me headaches when I wake up in the morning.

So I never do that on purpose.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Welcome to MUT Stacaro.Sleeping with wet hair made me headaches when I wake up in the morning.

So I never do that on purpose.

Yup - it can do that... and it can be either from the hair being pulled back too tight (and then laying on it) or just from the cold from your hair being wet.


----------



## DecemberLyn (Oct 24, 2005)

All of us should be sleeping with silk pillow cases. Then no one would have to worry about our hair breaking, shredding, etc., while we sleep. And that's silk, not satin.....I used to get them mixed up. Penney's sells them in their catalog in a lot of colors too.

Lyn


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Oct 24, 2005)

There are days when it's impossible for me to get a shower in except right before bed, so I just throw my hair in a ponytail and go to sleep. I've never had any negative side effects.


----------



## Zoe (Oct 24, 2005)

I've been sleeping with damp hair for the past 15 years (since high school). I just pile it up on top of my head during the night and I wake up with beautiful waves and full of body. I have very straight Asian hair that is thick and heavy, and when I allow it to either air dry or blow dry it, it's very flat and unflattering. I don't toss and turn around much at night, so it doesn't get tangled at all. I just make sure I condition well at night and I'm good to go!

Chinese people have an old wives tale that if you sleep with wet hair, you'll get rheumatism when you're older. I'm a nurse and I obviously don't subscribe to that belief!


----------



## jet (Oct 24, 2005)

No, I always wash my hair before going to bed and it's totally fine. I have straight hair too, so I just brush it, let it dry for like an hour then sleep, but I sleep _on_ it rather that moving it outa the way.. because then the backside becomes all weird and like sticks up. Especially since my hair's short now. 

So, like.. yeah. It's alright.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Same here. I usually try to let it finish air drying before I lay down on it but it takes it for-EVER to dry! I don't understand why because I don't have that much hair but for some reason it retains water like mad. my hair dresser told me that dry hair takes longer to dry because the hair holds on to water to stay hydrated. I don't know about you but my haire is def. dry from all the color processing


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Oct 25, 2005)

*I always take a shower at night and sleep with my hair wet. The only problem that happens to me is that my curls get flat if my hair is loose since I have curly hair. If I sleep with a braid, I have tighter curls in the morning when I style it.*


----------



## yazzy (Oct 26, 2005)

*If I go to bed with very wet hair, I wake up with a stuffy head. My room isn't that cold either. But, I too like to shower at night to have more sleep time in the am. I'll usually dry it a bit &amp; use a scrunchy to twist it up so I have some waves in the morning. *

yazzy


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a related question (especially if Janelle sees this, lol) .... sometimes when I'm not going out, I'll wash my hair in the morning (as always) but then tie it back in a loose scrunchy for the day without drying it first. When I take it out at night, it's still wet where the scrunchy was! (But it does dry overnight since I don't leave it up to sleep.) Is it bad for hair to stay wet that long? I've been doing this once or twice a week lately, since I'm too lazy to blowdry my hair if I don't have to, and my hair is nasty-oily if I don't wash it every day...


----------



## babykisses (Oct 26, 2005)

I find it really annoying to sleep with wet hair, it's uncomfortable to be on a wet pillow all night!!


----------



## rachelrxo (Nov 13, 2005)

This is my first post in here so I hope it's helpful, lol.

I was reading one of my many beauty magazines a while back and it said that going to sleep with DAMP hair helps to make it shinier/smoother in the morning because the strands have time to seal moisture or something along those lines. But I'm sure it's different for wet hair because of the fact it's more prone to damage.


----------



## jet (Nov 13, 2005)

First of all.. Welcome to MuT! =]

-does the n00b dance- [-points to post count-.. haha i'm new too ;p]

yeah, damp hair.. I doubt anyone CAN go to be with dripping wet hair. Like I think it should be sufficiently dry by towelling it off a bit and waiting a couple of minutes before going to bed.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 13, 2005)

My hair will stay damp in areas if I leave it up wet all day too.... usually whatever is not exposed to air. Same thing goes for your clothes... if you got a shirt in a knot - the outside parts will dry, but the parts that are knotted wont. It's not really BAD per say... but always having it up can lead to breakage. Especially putting it up wet. Since we all know that there are just days when you really have no choice, just be sure to condition a little more, to keep the hair from snagging


----------



## dancar3 (Nov 14, 2005)

I've been going to sleep w/ damp hair for over a year and my hair is in so much better shape now than before....it's smoother, shinier, and a lot easier to manage in the morning.


----------



## dancar3 (Nov 14, 2005)

I forgot to mention in the other post that now I sleep w/ a towel on top of the pillow. For one thing, it feels better not sleeping on a wet pillow and also I didn't want to think that maybe I was making it easier to make more dust mites in a pillow!


----------



## Tussan (Nov 14, 2005)

I think itsÂ´really uncomfortable to sleep with wet or damp hair. The pillow (and or towel) gets all wet and hot and it all just makes me feel hot and sweathy. And for some reason my hair donÂ´t really dry over night (strange since it donÂ´t take that long time to airdry and I have thin hair), and it makes it oily when it dries that slow.

DonÂ´t know if its bad thou, maybe if you do it often and the hair is really wet.

//Jenny


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 14, 2005)

*I sleep with damp hair.*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dancar3* I've been going to sleep w/ damp hair for over a year and my hair is in so much better shape now than before....it's smoother, shinier, and a lot easier to manage in the morning. The main reason usually for that is that your hair has time to dry a bit on its own before blasting it with a dryer or iron. Plus, being you don't move much if you're sleeping, and your hair isn't exposed to air and the elements, it tends not to frizz as much as if you were to just air dry and go about your day.


----------



## dancar3 (Nov 15, 2005)

I can understand why then it would be like that. I've tried blowdrying with certain creams and gels that are supposed to smooth down the hair but the only way for me is to either sleep on it or go my hairdresser......but that's more expensive than the alternative.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dancar3* I can understand why then it would be like that. I've tried blowdrying with certain creams and gels that are supposed to smooth down the hair but the only way for me is to either sleep on it or go my hairdresser......but that's more expensive than the alternative.



It's all about the roots



Depending how they dry... is how your hair will dry. So you can put anything on the ends.... but unless the roots are dried smooth (like when you let them dry overnight) it'll just frizz up again at the first sign of humidity


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 19, 2005)

I once knew a 5 year oldlittle girl who's mother would wash her hair, braid it, and put her to bed at night...and her hair smelled like mildew! I was so shocked, I never knew hair could mildew!

The girl had waist length, thick hair, but still, I felt so bad for her.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *moonlightmysts* I once knew a 5 year oldlittle girl who's mother would wash her hair, braid it, and put her to bed at night...and her hair smelled like mildew! I was so shocked, I never knew hair could mildew!
The girl had waist length, thick hair, but still, I felt so bad for her.

Well, that's generally from bacterias and spores and the environment she's in too.... but I guess anything can happen? lol


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *moonlightmysts* I once knew a 5 year oldlittle girl who's mother would wash her hair, braid it, and put her to bed at night...and her hair smelled like mildew! I was so shocked, I never knew hair could mildew!
The girl had waist length, thick hair, but still, I felt so bad for her.

poor girl!


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 30, 2005)

when i sleep with my hair wet i put a satin cap/scarf over it.............i too have curly hair and love mine as well. i sleep with the satin cap/scarf because it keeps my hair from snagging or tearing while sleeping.


----------



## monniej (Dec 30, 2005)

you might try a sleep bonnet or a satin scarf. my hair is pretty fragil and i sleep with a satin scarf at night. most african american women are taught to tie our hair up at night to prevent breakage. works well for me if i sleep with my hair wet or dry.


----------



## smilingface (Jan 2, 2006)

I always shower and wash my hair at night so my hair is a little damp when I go to sleep. I usually take a shower earlier in the night so it is almost dry when I go to sleep. Since I have wavy hair this works great for me because I don't blowdry my hair. By the morning my hair is dry with nice waves and no frizz. I also use gel on my hair at night and all of the tossing and turning I do in my sleep gets rid of any crunch from the gel. I also sleep on a satin pillowcase.


----------



## breathless (Jan 3, 2006)

i love to take showers in the morning. then, i blow dry my hair and its volumizing. but, if i skip a morning, because i slept in, i'll take a shower that night. then, i cant blow dry it because, people are sleeping. my only choice to to sleep with wet hair. i wake up with a bad hair day! my hair flat on one side. it drives me nuts! but, there shouldnt be anything wrong with sleeping with wet hair except, maybe a bad hair day a head of you!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *breathless* i love to take showers in the morning. then, i blow dry my hair and its volumizing. but, if i skip a morning, because i slept in, i'll take a shower that night. then, i cant blow dry it because, people are sleeping. my only choice to to sleep with wet hair. i wake up with a bad hair day! my hair flat on one side. it drives me nuts! but, there shouldnt be anything wrong with sleeping with wet hair except, maybe a bad hair day a head of you! Comb hair up into a high ponytail... it should help with the volume, and the taut sides should end that 'one flat side' problem.. just don't make it too tight, you don't want breakage, or a headache


----------

